# Cripple Creek



## FISHNASTY (Oct 19, 2004)

When is the June and July Tournament out there?


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

June 21st and July 5th


----------



## Raines1208 (Jan 6, 2008)

Nasty your back. p.m. me if you want to fish out of my boat down there.


----------



## FISHNASTY (Oct 19, 2004)

I might fish the July tourney, I'll have a guy with me. But I'm always lurking around just don't post much.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Anyone know the results. Tried to get ahold of Jim but the shop must already be closed.


----------

